# crap coppers put up with day to day life.



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

neice rang earlier to say that her hubby roun.....(both coppers in gloucestershire) btw had some lad spit in his face on saturday night and accused him of being racist to him. got off with a repremand as he accused him of being racist!!!! fuck me he is from asain desent but is english and follows uk customs in everything. lad that accused was from gloucester and black, is their actually race problems between the colours in britain..........i know the indians hate the pakistanis and several tribes in black culrure seriously hate each other. however surely pure rudness and lack of respect black or white to an officer deserves punishing??
maybe i am looking at it in the wrong way but the law is the law or so i thought :?


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Racism and the use of the term racism, mmm what a can worms that is.

My own personal view which I am sure many will disagree with and many agree is that the people who make the claim of 'racist' the most and are in fact themselves the racist. It is another of the legacies of the Labour Party PC brigade in my opinion.

I saw this a while back and I think it illustrates the stupidity of some people and the interpretation of what is right -

*Blacklist is blacklisted: Met bans word over claims it is racist... and staff have to say 'red listed' *

_
Staff told to avoid 'inappropriate' whitelist or blacklist

Red list and green list are 'less sensitive', boss says

Force has been hit by string of racism allegations
 _

_Police chiefs have banned the word 'blacklist' over fears it is racist.
They have also struck out its opposite - 'whitelist' - which is used by IT workers for a list of acceptable email contacts.
Scotland Yard employees have been told to use 'red' and 'green' instead.

Strict: Scotland Yard bosses have told IT staff they can no longer use 'blacklist' or 'whitelist' due to racism fears
The move baffled officers, who said it would do little to help the force emerge from its latest racism crisis.
Thirteen reports of racism, involving 27 officers and staff, are being probed by the Met and the independent police watchdog. 
One officer said: 'Frankly we all sigh when things like this come around. Lots of good work is done to make sure policing reaches into all parts of society and helps the most vulnerable. This is not it.'_

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... z1wOExMhPl


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

At the heart of this is not so much the matter of accused racism as the complete lack of support we get from the courts in cases of public disorder.

Generally if you hurl offensive abuse at someone in a public place you are going to be committing an offence under either s.4 or s.5 Public Order Act 1986. However do something that clearly constitutes an offence when directed at anybody else (let's say a magistrate or a judge, for instance) but direct it at a police officer instead and you won't be convicted. Why? Because the courts in their wisdom have decided that taking abuse from people is part and parcel of our job, we ought to be used to it and thick-skinned and so we just have to put up with it.

So in this country, uniquely, you can abuse a police officer as much as you like. Behaviour that would be a crime if directed at anyone else in our population is not a crime if directed at those who are actually charged with upholding that law.

Yeah, thanks for that. Bloody madness.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Mark Davies said:


> So in this country, uniquely, you can abuse a police officer as much as you like. Behaviour that would be a crime if directed at anyone else in our population is not a crime if directed at those who are actually charged with upholding that law.


Is that really true? I've seen loads of instances on police documentaries where people get hauled away in a van for abusing the Police (usually the friends or relatives of some scrote who's getting nicked for something else). Are you saying that if some guy was hurling abuse at me in the street the Police would sort it out for me, but if I walked up to the nearest copper and did the same nothing would happen to me?

I got the impression the only reason people sometimes got away with abusing the Police was because the officers couldn't be arsed with the constant paperwork they'd be going through if they dealt with everyone who swore at them.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

People giving abuse to the police are at times arrested, as you've seen on the TV, but only in circumstances where other members of the public are present who may themselves have been harassed, alarmed or distressed by what they have witnessed. If there is nobody there except the 'offender' and the police then the courts will not convict. Likewise, if the only other people about are the offender's mates then he can argue they wouldn't have been arsed by his behaviour either, so again the courts will not convict.

Bottom line, the courts have decided police officers are not normal human beings who have no right to be bothered if people hurl the most viscious and vitriolic abuse possible at them. And of course people do - daily.

Of course that could leave us in a situation where people are exercising the most appalling behaviour almost with impunity, and the issue with that is such situations almost always escalate into violence when people realise they are getting away with it and start pushing the boundaries. When it's obvious that matters are going to get out of hand it makes more sense to try and nip it in the bud. To do that occasionally arrests are made just to get people off the street and out of that situation and try and calm things down, even though the chances of getting them charged with an offence are slim. So very often you see these people getting arrested on TV only to be told at the end of the programme that they were released without charge. You look at it and you think, "How did they get away with that?" - well this is the reason why.

I'm generally not comfortable with arresting people when I know from the outset it is very unlikely to be going anywhere, but this is often one of those cases where our duty to preserve the peace and keep order is let down badly by the legislation and the rest of the criminal justice system. I'm sure the people who made the legislation did not envisage for one moment that people should be allowed to verbally assault police officers - it is merely an interpretation of the finer points of the law by a judiciary blissfully insulated from the realities of what goes on in the outside world. The offence is committed - it's just a matter of the courts demanding a ridiculously high burden of proof before they will entertain it, so for that reason I'm comfortable to be making an arrest in these instances because clearly it's necessary and the right thing to do.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

mark i pity you for a thankless bloody job bud tbh and then i thank you for doing it and putting up with the scum that see you and all fellow officers as fair game (no respect)
my little niece Shelly is only 5'2" maybe 3 at a push lol and about a year ago or maybe slightly more as time flies had some pratt up town decide to pee down her leg when getting caught having a pee down an alleyway. he got let off with a caution and a bill to clean her trousers only. i have only ever met one plod who was a real noddy that was only in the job for the power trip......
rest i know and meet with regularly are normal guys with funny enough wives oh and children and a thing called pets lol.
so Mark i take my hat off to you and stay safe out there in nutty land


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Using the train all week and so look forward to the car at weekends. Sun shining, roof down, car gleaming , at the lights, silver grey modeo giving it revs; dont usually get involved but , open duel carrigeway ahead, no other cars,country road so no chance of padestrians, so let do it' !!!!! Lights hit green and zoooooooooom flying, look in my rear view to see the silver grey mondeo way behind and lit up like a flashing red and blue christnmas tree and a loud na na na na coming from somewhere within. Gulp, oh f#ck' how could I be so f#cking supid. Breaks hit, down to 30 and unmarked police car draws along side - 'passenger window drops and a red faced policeman peers out - 'slow down'!!! And then drives off. Phew what a lucky boy, i guess they had bigger fish to fry. A real reminder of road safety....... lesson learned !! :?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

BrianR said:


> Using the train all week and so look forward to the car at weekends. Sun shining, roof down, car gleaming , at the lights, silver grey modeo giving it revs; dont usually get involved but , open duel carrigeway ahead, no other cars,country road so no chance of padestrians, so let do it' !!!!! Lights hit green and zoooooooooom flying, look in my rear view to see the silver grey mondeo way behind and lit up like a flashing red and blue christnmas tree and a loud na na na na coming from somewhere within. Gulp, oh f#ck' how could I be so f#cking supid. Breaks hit, down to 30 and unmarked police car draws along side - 'passenger window drops and a red faced policeman peers out - 'slow down'!!! And then drives off. Phew what a lucky boy, i guess they had bigger fish to fry. A real reminder of road safety....... lesson learned !! :?


 :lol: you pratt brian, only ever open up when its empty road or a chavved up car with boy racing hoodies in m8. still he was good enough to let you off.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

You were lucky there mate 

Saw the aftermath of an accident on a dual carriageway a few years back, what surprised me was the 5 unmarked police cars that were in attendance.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

YoungOldUn said:


> You were lucky there mate
> 
> Saw the aftermath of an accident on a dual carriageway a few years back, what surprised me was the 5 unmarked police cars that were in attendance.


Advice Taken Gaz and yes so lucky, have never been let off once and so was grateful for the gift. Yes young oldun, took a bollocking from the missus too - would rather have aced the policeman :lol:


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

Mark Davies said:


> At the heart of this is not so much the matter of accused racism as the complete lack of support we get from the courts in cases of public disorder.
> 
> Generally if you hurl offensive abuse at someone in a public place you are going to be committing an offence under either s.4 or s.5 Public Order Act 1986. However do something that clearly constitutes an offence when directed at anybody else (let's say a magistrate or a judge, for instance) but direct it at a police officer instead and you won't be convicted. Why? Because the courts in their wisdom have decided that taking abuse from people is part and parcel of our job, we ought to be used to it and thick-skinned and so we just have to put up with it.
> 
> ...


Bring it on... Water off a ducks back for me [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

wazz you a fuzz also i assume


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> wazz you a fuzz also i assume


A lot of "hunting" going on in your signature Gazzer, what's up, no foxes left in Gloucester, what's that you say, "you hunted them all down by yourself, why ? weren't they TTOC members"? [smiley=drummer.gif] :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

after working down plod shop and having a brew with a couple of m8s i know in the force telling me about the latest kiddie fiddlers abusing kids and forcing them to give video evidence to clear their own names............yes bud i would love to go hunting!!!


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Gazzer, that's another thread for another day, it will no doubt be well attended by do gooders who will make your blood boil and 10 pages later we leave it until a subject just as emotive comes up, so in the meantime enjoy the last days of your holiday mate... [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

merlin c said:


> Gazzer, that's another thread for another day, it will no doubt be well attended by do gooders who will make your blood boil and 10 pages later we leave it until a subject just as emotive comes up, so in the meantime enjoy the last days of your holiday mate... [smiley=dude.gif]


been working most of it bud to escape the mrs decorating regime.........her blood is close to boiling at present


----------

